# Controlling the shot!!!



## hogdgz (Sep 28, 2017)

Does anyone have recommendations on a book or DVD I can watch on controlling my shots and target panick. I have been shooting a good bit here lately and picked up a bad habit of not being able to control my shot, as soon as I hit anchor the shot is gone and I can't settle in like I use to do. I have been doing a lot of blind bale shooting and this helps. I also draw and let down several times and this helps. I am shooting good but just want more control. I have been doing a lot of reading online and I know it's a mental game, I just want to get control over it. Thanks Chase

Does anyone have a book/DVD I could borrow.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 28, 2017)

Think!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 28, 2017)

I have a Masters of the Barebow volume 2, if you want to send me a P.M. with a destination I will let you borrow it. Working this, weekend and can get it in the mail next week sometime. I am a better shot with a fluid release, after hitting anchor, because I have less time to think.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 28, 2017)

Stump Shooter said:


> I have a Masters of the Barebow volume 2, if you want to send me a P.M. with a destination I will let you borrow it. Working this, weekend and can get it in the mail next week sometime. I am a better shot with a fluid release, after hitting anchor, because I have less time to think.



Thanks Robert, I will pm you, would to Borrow it and send it right back to ya. I too like to be more fluid but I like to be able to control it when need be and it's kinda like there is a physcotrigger  that goes off and it's uncontrollable at times.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 28, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Think!



I am, I think that's the problem


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 28, 2017)

Keep it as long as you want, no hurry. Yup cant think to much, stare at the spot, bring it back, touch anchor, and let it ride.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2017)

Heck I think I'm shooting better with snap shooting


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 29, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Heck I think I'm shooting better with snap shooting



Ha, me to, I always have done better that way. I am just trying to break that habit and be able to control it when I want too. It's getting better. Been working on form a lot here lately. Thanks guys


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2017)

I know a lot of folks do real well with the Rick Welch method( high anchor, feather to nose, hold at full draw). I've worked with it and it will help if you have target panic.

Having said that, the best shooting advise I ever got was from our mutual buddy, ole greased lightning Cromer We were pig hunting a couple years ago and I was having all kinds of problems with my shot. I had tried it all(I'm terrible to monkey with my shooting)and really had gotten myself messed up. He said," just shoot like throwing a baseball. Just stare hard at the target, don't think, pull back and shoot"

I still mess with my shot sometimes(some people never learn), but I'm convinced that for me, at hunting ranges, that's the most accurate way I can shoot. When my focus is good, I'm going to hit real close to what I'm looking at. And it's still under control if done properly. Target panic is a problem, but snap shooting is not the same thing. I think there are several advantages to snap shooting for hunting:

1. You never lose back tension because you never quit pulling.
2. can shoot as well under low light as during the bright part of the day, maybe better.
3. You never worry about distance.
4. You can shoot more weight because you don't have to hold it.
5. You don't have time to target panic.

It dosen't work as well at longer distances(for me anyway). If I was serious about tournament shooting I probably would gap shoot. But for hunting it's hard to beat. Sorry for being so long winded.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2017)

I went to the hold and settle in for a while I think one fluid movement works better for me. I can do it both ways at targets but at game I just shoot


----------



## fountain (Sep 30, 2017)

Try a clicker...it slowed me down on my shot sequence


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 30, 2017)

fountain said:


> Try a clicker...it slowed me down on my shot sequence



Somehow I knew u were going to come on here and tell me to do that, lol. I have thought about the clicker but trying to get through it without that contraption, but then again I think how good you use to shoot with it and makes me want to try it again. I will get through it, had the same problem a few years ago, I just had to slow down.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 1, 2017)

It's a mind game. You control your mind. Practice with a lower poundage bow and go through your shot sequence and don't release till the shot feels right. Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Good to see you posting again Chase, I was remembering you had sore shoulder issues a while back.


 I use my self taught "L.A.S.E.R." method. 

L- look
A-at
S-spot,
E-easy
R-release.

It's guaranteed to be 40% effective. LOL   It does work for me. Like other have said don't over think the shot, just have fun shooting.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> Good to see you posting again Chase, I was remembering you had sore shoulder issues a while back.
> 
> 
> I use my self taught "L.A.S.E.R." method.
> ...



Haha that's hilarious. 

Yea my should we was giving me a fit awhile back, rotator cuff was causing me all kinds of pain. It's good now.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> It's a mind game. You control your mind. Practice with a lower poundage bow and go through your shot sequence and don't release till the shot feels right. Practice, practice, practice!



Thanks Mike, been shooting good today. I just have to make myself slow down.


----------



## markland (Oct 2, 2017)

Good to see you back on here again Chase and shooting the trad bow.  MBB helped me by taking some from different methods on there and finding what worked best for me, but far and wide the best thing I ever found for slowing down, settling in and making good, clean, consistent shots has been the clicker.  Saved me from giving it up years ago and has made me a much better shooter.  Along with changing to a 3-under anchor and actually having a good anchor point also.  I feel much more confident now drawing down on an animal and know rather then hope, I am going to make a good shot!


----------



## fountain (Oct 2, 2017)

^ say it ain't so!  How long have you been shoting a clicker, Mark?


----------



## markland (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh man it's been awhile, I have pics back to 2003 with it on my bow so at least 14-15 years I'm guessing!  I want to say 2001 but I'm not sure.  Anyway it works.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 3, 2017)

markland said:


> Good to see you back on here again Chase and shooting the trad bow.  MBB helped me by taking some from different methods on there and finding what worked best for me, but far and wide the best thing I ever found for slowing down, settling in and making good, clean, consistent shots has been the clicker.  Saved me from giving it up years ago and has made me a much better shooter.  Along with changing to a 3-under anchor and actually having a good anchor point also.  I feel much more confident now drawing down on an animal and know rather then hope, I am going to make a good shot!



Thanks Mark, I may try a clicker but I am trying my best to not use one. I have messed around with 3 under but I always go back to split. My groups are good I just would like to slow my process down a bit.


----------



## markland (Oct 4, 2017)

Chase a clicker is exactly what you need for the issue you are trying to control!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks Mark, shot a good bit today. Was shooting. Real good just couldn't slow it down. I think I am going to play with the clicker for a lil while. Thanks bud


----------



## markland (Oct 4, 2017)

Sounds good just holler if you need any help with it.  Good luck


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 7, 2017)

Try Joel Turner on YouTube IronMind Hunting

https://youtu.be/oXQPaMUHi20


----------



## 243SuperRC (Oct 8, 2017)

Quotes from archery coach Terry Wunderel that have helped me.
"Aiming is way overrated.  Most target archers--and almost all hunters--make the same mistake. Here's the thing. Aiming, the attempt to guide the pin back to the bull's-eye, doesn't decrease movement. It increases it. Worse, it causes your bow arm to do one of three things: soften, tighten, or collapse. And then your shot is toast, because 95 percent of misses are actually caused by mistakes in the bow arm. That's what drives the shot. If you finish the shot and notice your bow arm going up or down, or off to either side, you're screwed. Because the shot goes where the bow arm directs it. So you want to drive the arm forward. Steady pressure right into the target. Drive that arrow home."

Also on the grip - "Keep your wrist "low," as in fully flexed backward, with the bow grip contacting your hand at the heel of your palm, about where your lifeline runs out. There's a bone there that gives you solid contact. Your fingers should be relaxed. If you're holding the bow correctly, at full draw your knuckles will line up at a 45-degree angle."


----------



## fountain (Oct 8, 2017)

Tried that clicker yet chase?


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 8, 2017)

2nd for Joel Turner's method

https://ironmindhunting.com/


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

There was a time when I struggled shooting deer. I starting hitting them good when I learned to pour my mind into focusing on two things. I focused on the spot to hit and I will not shoot untill I feel my hand touch my ear. I also try to get myself in the "zone" when I first think I may get a shot. 
   I know that at 15-20 yards I`m gonna hit a deer through the ribs if I hold form and focus on my spot. I honestly shoot deer and pigs better than targets. Folks think that is crazy when they hear that but my focus is lacking at 3d and I can`t hold concentration that many shots in a row. I also have found that I shoot poorly if I hold at full draw more than a second. I lose focus. When I hit anchor its gone. RC


----------

